# New Western pro plus install controller wont turn on



## Jay Landscaping (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi guys,

I bought a few new plows for this season and I am having trouble with my first install. I am trying to install a 8ft western pro plus on my 2007 gmc 2500hd wt (new body). I have everything installed and wired up but I cant get my controller to turn on. I have the 3 port module so the wiring harnessi s all plug and play except for tapping into the turn/parking lights. 

I tried unplugging and replugging everything and cant figure it out. I thought it was the red accessory wire but i have tried wiring that to a few different things and i got nothing. This has been very frustrating. 

Can anyone help me figure this out?

I'm going to try a voltage tester tomorrow.

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

As I remember there is a separate power wire just for the hand held that is key on power.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You have the pwr ign hot wire. But you have to have the plow hooked up for the clicker to turn on fyi. The 3 plugs plugged in


----------



## Jay Landscaping (Nov 12, 2011)

I have the plow all hooked up and the separate power wire for the controller is wired up but still nothing on the controller. I have the 2 plug system.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh fleet flex. I'm gunna say double ck your gnds and yout pwr inputs. Should have 2 underhood fuses as well


----------



## Jay Landscaping (Nov 12, 2011)

Got it! Figured out the plow side module was bad. I swapped it out with the other new plows. Go to go. Just have to wait for a replacement. Thanks for the help.


----------

